# For the 1,000,000 time......



## oneirishpolack (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi folks, I am looking to get a SUV to replace my 2WD Suburban. I would appreciate if you would give me your feedback in regards to the select group I am looking at. 
My goal is to get one that can be used in this order of importance:

1. Daily driver
2. Beach (fishing)
3. Incidental light trails (uphill, gravel, dirt)
4. Light to medium snow 

I was looking at the following vehicles in 4X4:

•	Toyota 4Runner
•	Toyota FJ
•	Jeep Grand Cherokee
• Nissan Xterra
•	Ford Explorer

I like the 4Runner's overall look and presentation, but with it being the most expensive of the group, I am not sure the extra cost would be justified based on my usage. The Explorer and Jeep Grand Cherokee are my least favorite looking, but provide the best MPG of the group. 
In regards to beach/fishing, I would want to add pole holder and cargo rack on the rear. 

My questions are:

1.	Will they all be able to handle the beach (OBX) reasonably well? Does any one of the vehicles really stand out over the others in regards to the beach?
2.	Is there any one that is much poorer than the rest on the pavement?
3.	What other considerations should I make regarding their suspension and drive system?
4.	For total bang for buck, considering the beach will be my primary destination, which one would you choose?


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I had a Cherokee with a V-6 and loved it. I now have an Exploder with a V-6 and don't care for it at all and in my opinion feel there is little to compare with regard to build quality. I don't have any experience with the other vehicles you listed.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Look for these attributes in a beach vehicle.....

FOUR WHEEL DRIVE....., not AWD, Auto 4x4 or smart 4x4 traction control. 

Ground clearance....6-7" on a street vehicle is not going to make it in the soft stuff

Good engine and trans cooling system

Tires and wheels that you can air down to 15psi 

All of you above mentioned trucks I have seen on the sand but of them I like the 4Runner and Xterra


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

"If" going after a "New" vehicle...

This Jeep guy would probably go with the 4Runner out of the list you have provided, otherwise an older Cherokee, their new ones, uggg don't know what happened there....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and get the 4Runner.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

As has already been stated, the 4Runner is very good, expensive but you get what you pay for. 

I have 3 jeep cherokees and they are fantastic with all the criteria you mentioned. Pick yourself up a 1995 -2001 Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0L six cyclinder. You can get them at a great price and parts are always available. The thing with them as mentioned by AbuMike, cooling system, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

on my second one perfect for 185K


----------



## exmedic_800 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 06 Xterra, does great on Hatteras sand, HOWEVER, if you go used watch the 04 thur 07, prob with coolant mixing with tranny fluid in cooler, Google Xterra transmission faliure. Cost me 2300 out of pocket for rebuild.


----------



## oneirishpolack (Jul 29, 2013)

I am going to check them out and do some test drives. I am leaning towards the 4Runner or the Xterra.

I like the 4Runner because of the size, fair MPG, and most importantly – no one seems to have anything bad to say about them, in fact, they are always great reports.
I like the Xterra for the price and electronic rear locker. 
I really do not like the new Jeep GC body. It looks too CUV. However, I still am going to give it a look based on the Jeep reputation. What Jeep Cherokee (or GC) would you recommend that is not older than 2006? I had a ’93 and it leaked, overheated, and went through gas like know tomorrow. It needs to be a daily driver too, so I don’t really want to get into a major project truck.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

For a dedicated beach truck I would get none of the options you provided

I would get a Tahoe of a Suburban in 4x4 they seem to have a little higher Ground Clearance due to body on frame construction with "275" tall tires on my Suburban ground clearance issues on the sand were minimal

But if I had to use only vehicles your list and it was primarily a daily driver and was buying brand new it would be a Grand Cherokee with a Hemi and the air bag suspension to raise the body when off road and lower it back down on the highway

The Best beach trucks are actually that Full size body on frame Trucks that you can add taller tires and suspension systems to keep you from plowing sand with your differential when encountering holes and deep rutted areas and the Truck preferably is old enough (Inexpensive enough) that you would not suffer a heart attack if a big tide and swell conspire to "Eat" the vehicle if you break down or are other wise stranded in a dicey area.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I run 275's on my Tacoma and not problem with clearance at all. 4Runners is the same frame I think.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> I run 275's on my Tacoma and not problem with clearance at all. 4Runners is the same frame I think.


On my 08 4runner I run 285s with a 3 inch lift. Get a set of T4R 2010+ Trail Edition wheels or some FJ wheels that look the same, they have the proper offset. Allows for a 33 to be run with minimal trimming and little if any rubbing. Awesome combo for sand with the Goodyear Duratracs. I can run 35PSI with no issues so long as I don't drive like an idiot.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Get a 4x4 suburban


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Explorer....no way. However the Expedition does great up here on the AK beaches. The 98 Expedition i had went over 300k on engine and auto trans. Drove great, in all conditions ...snow,ice, beach. That said, it was an 8cyl. I understand u didn't ask about the expedition, but you can find them used pretty cheap these days, so i took the liberty, to toss it in the mix.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

AKrichard said:


> Explorer....no way. However the Expedition does great up here on the AK beaches. The 98 Expedition i had went over 300k on engine and auto trans. Drove great, in all conditions ...snow,ice, beach. That said, it was an 8cyl. I understand u didn't ask about the expedition, but you can find them used pretty cheap these days, so i took the liberty, to toss it in the mix.


 I had an expedition aka the swag wag or the soccer mom mobile (SMM) say what you want but that girl was great on the beach. Never ever got it stuck even in the softest sugar sand. Worst incident ever was not seeing a hole some kids dug in the beach. Didn't see it coming off ramp 38 one night hit it and bounced out. After stopping and picking our crap off the ground there was the truck unharmed after basically slamming frame. Problem was now there was a 3x3x3 hole under the frame between the front and rear tire. After that incident I never worried about a thing. SMM or not I miss that truck and may grab another.


----------



## jmert (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the 2013 Grand Cherokee Trailhawk . I haven't had it on the sand but it has gone everywhere through the mud , water and woods that a 2009 Wrangler could go. I have the adjustable suspension mentioned in a earlier post and max ground clearance is about 11 inches. It gets 27-30 highway with the suspension set to Sport (aerodynamic height).
It is a very comfortable everyday driver.


----------



## jmert (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the V-6 not the hemi


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

when everyone recommends a suburban, are we talking about any years, or the old square body ones with the solid axles?


----------

